# 01 Jetta 1.8T GT3582R



## rm2932 (Nov 22, 2012)

Well I just helped my friend tune his 2001 VW Jetta. It has the 1.8 turbo motor and has been HEAVILY modified. Just listing a couple main things are stroked to a 2.0 or 2.1 liter, big port head, aftermarket intake manifold, custom made tubular exhasut manifold, GT3582R turbo, and everything else that normally is done at this level. FMIC, cams, fuel pump, 160lb/hr injectors, etc. etc.

All runs were done in 3rd gear. We did do one in 4th during tuning just to see spool up difference. It spools 400rpm faster when dynoed in 4th gear.

Ok this car has been dynoed tune and here is the final ignition table for 93 octane pump gas:










As you can see he is not going to run more than 20psi (240kpa) on 93 octane and here is the results on the dyno:










Now for 110 octane race gas, here is the tuned out timing chart:










Here is the dyno results, note the map sensor on this pull was fluctuating between 315kpa and 305 kpa which is 30 psi:










Just thought I would post this for people that are interested. Everyone does stuff different but this is how we did his car.


----------



## rm2932 (Nov 22, 2012)

Dyno Video^
Dyno Video^
Dyno Video^


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

twin scroll?
:thumbup::thumbup: WOW


Has anyone else made 400whp @ 6K on pump and 20psi?

..


WOW


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

What tuning and compression ratio? Do you have a boost plot to go with the dyno?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

What size backhousing? .63AR or .82AR?


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

elRey said:


> twin scroll?
> :thumbup::thumbup: WOW
> 
> 
> ...


Doesnt look to paired just looks like its running 2 gates. Pic doesnt show too much. I could be wrong though


----------



## rm2932 (Nov 22, 2012)

jbrehm said:


> What tuning and compression ratio? Do you have a boost plot to go with the dyno?


No boost plot, but compression is 8.5:1, and he is running a Electromotive TEC3R



formerly silveratlietta said:


> What size backhousing? .63AR or .82AR?


.82 A/R



TheZooKeeper said:


> Doesnt look to paired just looks like its running 2 gates. Pic doesnt show too much. I could be wrong though


Your right. He is just running two gates. He had a Full Race copy manifold and had boost creep problems. It would creep to about 20psi by 7000rpm. Looked to be on pace for about 22 to 23psi by 8000rpm He is a welder for a living, so he made his own manifold with twin gates. With his full race copy, we pulled the wastegate off the manifold so it was just an open hole and the boost still creeped to 12 psi by redline.


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

First time I've heard a VW having creep
issues. Looks great and so do the numbers!


----------



## rm2932 (Nov 22, 2012)

TheZooKeeper said:


> First time I've heard a VW having creep
> issues. Looks great and so do the numbers!


Thanks

We can even inflate the numbers like most shops do by lowering the smoothing and changing the correction from SAE to STD. STD just figures out what horsepower would be at 60 degrees rather than SAE which does it for 80 degrees. Obviously cooler temps equal more horsepower.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

looks like a solid setup great job guys!


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

damn impressive~!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Amazing work guys:thumbup::thumbup:

That power curve is astounding for a 35r. Not the "light switch" curve normally associated with that Turbo. Must be the twin scroll doing its thang. Id love to see more detailed pics of that engine. So clean...


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

It's not twin scroll; and, if it were it would spool quicker, not slower :laugh: And since when is a 65lb/min turbo "normally associated" with "light switch" spool? Haha, I guess since Aaron said it...a guy who is used to running massive turbos on a race car.





rm2932 said:


> No boost plot, but compression is 8.5:1, and he is running a Electromotive TEC3R


Figured it was pretty low CR since the spool appears to be a little lazy. At 8.5:1, he's definitely got a lot of room to crank the boost on 93. Turn those great pump numbers into awesome pump numbers :thumbup:

Who made the Full-Race copy mani? Full-Race makes some pretty good stuff, so I'd bet it was the copy, and not the design of the original that was the issue.


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Its an upside down ram horn. Ram horns have been around for a long time so I really dont think its a "copy" unless a FR was jigged and blatantly copied 

ram horn 










upside down ram horn


----------



## rm2932 (Nov 22, 2012)

He made the copy. After doing research from other cars manifold designs and talking with turbosmart and tial. We concluded the problem was that the wastegate pipe was almost 180* turn for the exhaust flow to get out. So the new design keeps the exhaust flowing the same direction to exit. And he went over board and put 2 gates in even though he didn't need it.


----------

